# Covering letter help needed!!



## Bekie (Aug 23, 2004)

Hello Ladies,

I wondered if any of you can help me, i have a covering letter to write for a job i am applying for, the problem is i really struggle with these!  I am confident my C.V is good and just dont want to let it down with a rubbish covering letter.

If anyone can help, it would be MUCH appreciated  

Bekie


----------



## Frill (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi Bekie

I'm a copywriter and I've helped a couple of clients in the past to prepare their CVs and covering letters. Writing these is one of the hardest things to do, but here some tips that may help for your letter:

Opening para - state the job you are applying for, where and when it was advertised.

Para 2 - why you are applying for this job; for example, it's the next step in your career progression, or it focuses on the skills/aspects of your profession that you love.

Para 3 - a short overview of the skills and/or attributes that you can bring to the role and which you really want them to notice. You may want to mention how you use them in your current job.

Para 4 (final) your goal and how you believe the vacancy will help you achieve it

Remember, keep it as concise as possible and use plain English. I don't know what you do for a living, but be careful of using jargon or technical terminology. You may not want to use all four paras - it depends on the type of job you're going for and where you are in your career I suppose, but hopefully the above helps you get a structure to your letter.

Good luck!


----------



## Bekie (Aug 23, 2004)

Thanks Frill, thats really useful!

Will keep that as a structure for my letter!

Bekie


----------

